# Pilot's License



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

I want to get my Private Pilot's License. I would like to be a private pilot, and make money doing it... I found a place that said they would train me up to around 40 hours of flight time, but the entire course takes anywhere between 4 to 8 thousand dollars, depending on how fast I pick things up. It will take me a while, not because I'm not a fast learner, but because I just can't throw around that kind of money. 

Also, a goal I'm working on right now is getting a truck I want. It's a white Chevy Avalanche. My credit isn't good enough to get approved, and none of my friends have good enough credit (so they say, anyway... paranoia I guess). It may just not happen...


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

I really wanna learn to fly, but I'm starting to second guess myself, making excuses as to why I can't, and such. 

However; I did find a place that will work with my moderate credit, so in the next few paychecks, I should have my Chevy Avalanche! It won't be the color I want, but it will be close enough.


----------



## Jcgrey (Feb 5, 2011)

I had a ppl. CHecked out in 150 and 172. used to fly friends and random people around for fun. always rented the plane. Failed my last Medical though so haven't flown in a while


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

It's cool you have goals you're passionate about, but I wouldn't buy a truck unless I absolutely needed one for work...

Gas is too expensive these days, and it's probably only going to get more expensive...


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

It's more about where I live... In South Dakota, when it snows, it SNOWS. Roads aren't cleared for almost a week after snowing, so I need a way to get around.


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

That is one thing I've always wanted to do, even since junior high/high school. I don't know if I'd ever use it, but it would just be neat to say that I have the license. Then I can also say that I actually did something in my life instead of sitting around and collecting dust.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I heard that professional pilots don't get paid much???


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

Taken from... http://blogs.wsj.com/middleseat/2009/06/16/pilot-pay-want-to-know-how-much-your-captain-earns/


> The lowest top-scale captain's salary was $123,480 at JetBlue Airways, and the highest among passenger airlines was again at Southwest: $181,270 a year. Many Southwest pilots pick up more trips than the minimum scheduled -- some fly right up to the federal limit of 1,000 hours of flying a year -- so their actual paychecks are higher.
> 
> The only airlines offering higher pay right now: UPS and FedEx. Their captains max out at a minimum of more than $200,000 a year.
> 
> At Delta, American, United and Continental, the top minimum for captains is between $156,000 and $167,000 per year.


Which is a ton more then I make now, so...


----------



## theOrganicMachine (Mar 13, 2012)

Something I would love to do.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Oricul said:


> Taken from... http://blogs.wsj.com/middleseat/2009/06/16/pilot-pay-want-to-know-how-much-your-captain-earns/
> Which is a ton more then I make now, so...


 cool


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I think getting a pilot license would be pretty cool, it's a skill you could use in the future to make a living. As for getting a truck, I would hold off on it unless it's something you absolutely need. If you just need something to get you to places, then a truck is overkill. I ride around on a motorcycle, simple because I barely do any driving at all. Though if I were to get a car it would be a cheap small reliable 4 banger even though I'm a truck person myself.


----------



## Oricul (Apr 25, 2012)

I have a Ford Focus right now, it's over the hill, and unfortunately there were 3 days that none of my employees "felt safe" getting to work (none have a truck), and I couldn't get out of my apartments parking lot because it's just too low to the ground. Unfortunately, where I'm at, we're atleast 2-3 hours from the nearest secondary location, so they couldn't be bothered to come out, and our DM wasn't too happy about the closes. 

It's better for me just to be able to get around, it's something I grew up around, and it is almost required for me to be able to make everything work.


----------



## Whitney (Oct 2, 2008)

Go for it! I took some lessons several years ago but stopped due to SA. You have to get a lot of hours and a lot more than just a private's license to make money from it though. But once you get into it and learn more you can find out how far you want to take it.


----------



## NatureFellow (Jun 14, 2011)

hello friend.
we share the same goal :um

Dat future, it's bright. :teeth


----------

